
Can FireEye up the cyber security ante through Microsoft partnership? - cpeterso
http://www.arnnet.com.au/article/610583/can-fireeye-change-cyber-security-stakes-through-microsoft-partnership/
======
dschuetz
Basically, Microsoft shares Windows 10 telemetry data to other companies,
despite assurances that this _never_ will happen.

